# XSmobile



## K.D.Drazniuk (2 Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

habe mal wieder eine dieser SMS bekommen in der ich wohl einen Service beansprucht haben soll der mir vollkommen fremd ist.

Leider konnte ich bezüglich einer Kündigung dieses Anbieters im Internet nichts finden und wollte hier um Rat fragen.

Hier noch der Inhalt dieser SMS: Für Ihren Kauf bei dem Anbieter XSmobile wird Ihnen künftig 4.99 EUR pro Woche berechnet. Bei Rückfragen, wenden Sie sich bitte kostenlos an Xsmobile: 08000000557  oder an das Kundencenter unter www.mobile-info.cc. Vielen Dank!

Gerne würde ich auch wissen woher sich diese Firmen das Recht nehmen Geld für absolut nichts zu verlangen...

Liebe Grüße und einen erfolgreichen Start in den Mai

K.D.Drazniuk


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2016)

Frag doch Deinen Telefonprovider ...
In meiner Signatur findest Du verschiedene Links mit Informationen wie man sich wehren kann


----------



## hilfloses Mädel (14 Juni 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Frag doch Deinen Telefonprovider ...
> In meiner Signatur findest Du verschiedene Links mit Informationen wie man sich wehren kann



Welche Signatur ?  
Vielleicht kannst du dies noch einmal hier posten? Mit besten Dank


----------



## klausp (14 Juni 2016)

hilfloses Mädel schrieb:


> Welche Signatur ?
> Vielleicht kannst du dies noch einmal hier posten? Mit besten Dank



Im Beitrag von Hippo steht in blauer Schrift und unterstrichen : *Links zu den wichtigsten Forenthemen*. Dort drauf klicken.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Juni 2016)

Ohhh Hippo.....
setze über den Link zu den wichtigen Forenthemen noch einen Hinweis:
"Hier beginnt, wie bei jedem User hier im Forum, auch meine Signatur"

der arme Klausp muss sonst immer wieder die selben Nachrichten schreiben....


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ...setze über den Link zu den wichtigen Forenthemen noch einen Hinweis:
> "Hier beginnt, wie bei jedem User hier im Forum, auch meine Signatur"



[X] erledi*CK*t


----------



## Nanni (15 Juni 2016)

Nicht angemeldete User können die Signatur nicht sehen. Hat meine Tochter auch festgestellt, nachdem ich sie auf Hippos Signatur verwiesen habe.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juni 2016)

Nanni schrieb:


> Nicht angemeldete User können die Signatur nicht sehen. Hat meine Tochter auch festgestellt, nachdem ich sie auf Hippos Signatur verwiesen habe.


Das ist richtig!


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2016)

DAS ist doof ... :-(
Danke für die Info


----------

